# Penguin R/C Mini Slider Graphite Chassis Kit



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

P4720 Losi Mini Slider Performace Kit

























P4723 Losi Mini Slider Front Shock Tower

















P4724 Losi Mini Slider Suspension/Motor Plate Kit

















P4721R M2.5 Racing Chassis Kit


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

looks sweet avail now?


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

one18thscalerac said:


> looks sweet avail now?


The kits will be shipping by mid January.


----------

